# Food to help mice when feeling a bit run down



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, have a doe that has lost a little weight through dehydration and was wondering whats the best food to give her. Thanks

General advice for any mice under the weather and what foods are best what please


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Stale bread soaked in kmr is probably best, but expensive. Perhaps a little bit of scrambled eggs.


----------

